# marko stunt just revealed he is making 6 figures from his aew contract



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s no secret that some AEW wrestlers are insanely overpaid compared to what they´re worth. Jericho is (by his own accord) getting "Brock Lesnar money", which is $10 million +, and while he´s good, I don´t think he´s worth THAT much (and neither is Lesnar btw)


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't $100k nothing in wrestling. Weren't cruiserweights in WCW getting way more than that in the 90s? I mean honestly that's not even much for a contractor working for a major company in a semi-respectable field (with a much longer lifespan to boot).

I don't know how much Orton is making, but I'd imagine its 8 figures.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

$100k isn’t much and he’s still somehow ridiculously overpaid.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

zaz102 said:


> Isn't $100k nothing in wrestling. Weren't cruiserweights in WCW getting way more than that in the 90s?
> 
> I don't know how much Orton is making, but I'd imagine its 8 figures.


It´s not nothing. An NXT wrestler gets around $80K on average.. Some a little more, some a little less
Marko Stunt is worth more than someone like Adam Cole? No way.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

zaz102 said:


> Isn't $100k nothing in wrestling. Weren't cruiserweights in WCW getting way more than that in the 90s? I mean honestly that's not even much for a contractor working for a major company in a semi-respectable field (with a much longer lifespan to boot).
> 
> I don't know how much Orton is making, but I'd imagine its 8 figures.


if khan can pay marko 100k u people seriously think he couldnt afford lenar/orton or any wrestler he wanted


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> if khan can pay marko 100k u people seriously think he couldnt afford lenar/orton or any wrestler he wanted


He couldnt even afford punk who wouldve been way cheaper than lesnar.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This was already out there, but it is still worth to point it out on how absurd it is.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not nothing. An NXT wrestler gets around $80K on average.. Some a little more, some a little less
> Marko Stunt is worth more than someone like Adam Cole? No way.


Holy shit! Adam Cole makes less than $100k? Never mind then. That's ridiculous. 

$80k is entry level in my field for employees (with benefits, healthcare, and 40 year career) so that is shocking to me.

I would've thought Orton was making 8+ figures, which would mean that Stunt would be making less than 1% of his salary. Based on the above though, maybe thats not the case then.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

zaz102 said:


> Holy shit! Adam Cole makes less than $100k? Never mind then. That's ridiculous.
> 
> $80k is entry level in my field for employees (with benefits, healthcare, and 40 year career) so that is shocking to me.
> 
> I would've thought Orton was making 8+ figures, which would mean that Stunt would be making less than 1% of his salary. Based on the above though, maybe thats not the case then.


I don´t actually know if Adam Cole makes less than $100K. I ´d think he´s in the "high" end of NXT payments, so he´s probably getting $150, but some go for $50K or less. 
You mention Orton -He banked $4,5 million in 2020 (according to Google)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I do wonder if oc is making 500k yet


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony Khan is a money mark.

This isn’t surprising to anyone who watches AEW weekly


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

They dun goofed


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t actually know if Adam Cole makes less than $100K. I ´d think he´s in the "high" end of NXT payments, so he´s probably getting $150, but some go for $50K or less.
> You mention Orton -He banked $4,5 million in 2020 (according to Google)


Ok to be fair then, I think there is a big difference between 4.5M vs 100K. That 45x more plus I'm sure they would have to pay a premium to pry Orton (and Lesnar) from WWE.

Not saying they necessarily couldn't afford Orton, but Stunt pretty much makes 2% of Orton. That's much more important decision to make.

Damn, still surprised how little NXT wrestlers make though. I don't think Marko days are long if they can just pay that to someone from NXT.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

100k is a lot of money. Especially since he's not spending money on hotels and traveling every week.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

That isn't that much by main roster wrestling standard. It is actually an indictment on NXT that Marko Stunt can make comparable money to Adam Cole or Karrion Kross. Granted, I am willing to bet Cole, Kross, Ciampa, Gargano, Balor, etc all make $200,000-$300,000 after you add bonuses and incentives.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Also why is everyone assuming its just 100k? Six figures has a huge range.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> That isn't that much by main roster wrestling standard. It is actually an indictment on NXT that Marko Stunt can make comparable money to Adam Cole or Karrion Kross. Granted, I am willing to bet Cole, Kross, Ciampa, Gargano, Balor, etc all make $200,000-$300,000 after you add bonuses and incentives.


I agree with this and the reverse of this. If there are good wrestlers getting close to that, Marko's days are numbered. Unless they are taking a discount for the chance at a big payday on the main roster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

what if it's one of those things where he is making 6 figures over multiple years.

Like 150k/2yrs = 75k per year but still technically a 6 figure contract


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Geeee said:


> what if it's one of those things where he is making 6 figures over multiple years.
> 
> Like 150k/2yrs = 75k per year but still technically a 6 figure contract


Could be. Could be six figures based on working every AEW live event. Say 1,500 per booking with a guaranteed number of dates. Could be a guaranteed six figures but he has to pay for his flights and accommodation.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

zaz102 said:


> I agree with this and the reverse of this. If there are good wrestlers getting close to that, Marko's days are numbered. Unless they are taking a discount for the chance at a big payday on the main roster.


Some of them like Ciampa doesn´t want to go to the main roster, despite the bigger payday


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

This was already known a while back and six figures is anything from $100k-999k. Granted, I don't think he's making anything more than $100k but just giving a more balanced perspective on the matter.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

25 thousand a year would be more than enough for him. He rarely wrestles anyway.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, still trying to wrap my head around this.

I think health insurance costs around $10k (might cost more due to added risk). On top of that, I'm assuming no pension, 401k, relatively short career, etc. It just seems so little compared to getting a decent desk job. Does anybody have sources for how much wrestlers make for WWE, NXT, or TNA (when they were on Spike)?

Best I found was a link to the WCW salaries which was released during a lawsuit (where you had people like Van Hammer making $500k lol).









IndeedWrestling.com is for sale | HugeDomains


100% satisfaction guaranteed. Hassle-free shopping. We help you find the right domain name.



www.indeedwrestling.com


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Isn't $100k nothing in wrestling. Weren't cruiserweights in WCW getting way more than that in the 90s? I mean honestly that's not even much for a contractor working for a major company in a semi-respectable field (with a much longer lifespan to boot).
> 
> I don't know how much Orton is making, but I'd imagine its 8 figures.


Before he reupped, I thought I read that Orton was making $1.5M per year. I am guessing it is $3 -$5M now, but obviously with few to no date restrictions.

$100K isn’t bad given that there are minimal travel expenses.

Marko should ultimately move into a managerial role. I can see him having the most utility there as a heel manager.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Sorry, still trying to wrap my head around this.
> 
> I think health insurance costs around $10k (might cost more due to added risk). On top of that, I'm assuming no pension, 401k, relatively short career, etc. It just seems so little compared to getting a decent desk job. Does anybody have sources for how much wrestlers make for WWE, NXT, or TNA (when they were on Spike)?
> 
> ...


You have to adjust for inflation. What Matt Riddle reporting just signed for is a bit more than half what Eddie Guerrero was making when he joined the WWE in 2000.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Holy shit! Adam Cole makes less than $100k? Never mind then. That's ridiculous.
> 
> $80k is entry level in my field for employees (with benefits, healthcare, and 40 year career) so that is shocking to me.
> 
> I would've thought Orton was making 8+ figures, which would mean that Stunt would be making less than 1% of his salary. Based on the above though, maybe thats not the case then.


That’s been the going rate from what I’ve read. Which is why it surprises me when people say that X talent should stay in NXT. The salaries are so low, and there is no real house show loop (on normal times) to allow them gate revenue that would help them exceed their guarantees.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seafort said:


> You have to adjust for inflation. What Matt Riddle reporting just signed for is a bit more than half what Eddie Guerrero was making when he joined the WWE in 2000.


Eddie made $509k in 1999. That would be $795k today. And at that time Eddie was a midcarder. Now they're making 80k. Damn


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Must be nice to just be able to pay wrestlers thousands of dollars to just stand around.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Eddie made $509k in 1999. That would be $795k today. And at that time Eddie was a midcarder. Now they're making 80k. Damn


Not apples to apples. You’d need to look at what Mike Sanders, Horshu and Chuck Palumbo were making in 1999 at the Power Plant.

I do remember that WCW and WWF got into a bidding war for Lesnar in 2000, and I think I recall reading Lesnar got $200K guaranteed.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seafort said:


> Not apples to apples. You’d need to look at what Mike Sanders, Horshu and Chuck Palumbo were making in 1999 at the Power Plant.
> 
> I do remember that WCW and WWF got into a bidding war for Lesnar in 2000, and I think I recall reading Lesnar got $200K guaranteed.


Gotcha. So you are comparing NXT to WCW Power Plant. I thought it would be a little more than that considering they have their own show and they're not rookies, but maybe not considering the numbers are a lot more comparable.

FYI, per your suggestions-

Sanders '00: $70k ($106k today)

Horsham '97: $55k ($83k today)

Palumbo '00: $111k ($167k today)


I assume WWE roster makes a lot more then. Any sources for that? Or no leaks?

By the way, let's say you work your way up in the indies for 10 years for peanuts, get a contract in NXT for 10 years and make $800k, retire and are left with nagging injuries at 40.

$800k doesn't seem like a lot to get you through the rest of your life. And then you factor normal expenses (house, kids, retirement) plus pay for insurance/medical bills. Just doesn't seem like a lot to me. Not sure if unionizing is the answer, but I can understand why it's discussed.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

You guys are silly. Adam Cole is making main roster money FYI. High six figures


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Gotcha. So you are comparing NXT to WCW Power Plant. I thought it would be a little more than that considering they have their own show and they're not rookies, but maybe not considering the numbers are a lot more comparable.
> 
> FYI, per your suggestions-
> 
> ...


I recall reading that Dean Ambrose came out of NXT making $75K. Seth was making a little more than that, and Roman was around $100K. Obviously, that quickly - very quickly - was bumped up when they made it to the main roster.

You also have to remember what NXT (and FCW) before it was established to do - to generally take wrestlers with either low levels of independent experience or complete rookies and train/retrain from the ground up. It would make sense that these prospects would make comparatively low guarantees. That said, their expenses would be low as WWE is transporting them to the NXT house show loop, and they generally live right by the Performance Center. 

For a Moxley or Tyler Black who had multiple years of independent experience, I'm guessing that they maxed out in the very low six figures on the independent circuit in 2010. An NXT contract may have been a pay cut, but the reward for making it to the main roster is high.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmao yea this company is an absolute joke. Tony khan is a moron


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seafort said:


> I recall reading that Dean Ambrose came out of NXT making $75K. Seth was making a little more than that, and Roman was around $100K. Obviously, that quickly - very quickly - was bumped up when they made it to the main roster.
> 
> You also have to remember what NXT (and FCW) before it was established to do - to generally take wrestlers with either low levels of independent experience or complete rookies and train/retrain from the ground up. It would make sense that these prospects would make comparatively low guarantees. That said, their expenses would be low as WWE is transporting them to the NXT house show loop, and they generally live right by the Performance Center.
> 
> For a Moxley or Tyler Black who had multiple years of independent experience, I'm guessing that they maxed out in the very low six figures on the independent circuit in 2010. An NXT contract may have been a pay cut, but the reward for making it to the main roster is high.


Ah gotcha. Thanks for the explanation. Kinda ike the minor leagues which is a mix of future stars, journeymen, and old stars (although not really old in NXT for those like Cole) that make more as an attraction.

Still wish I could see the breakdown. $80k average seems pretty low except for rookies that are going to make the jump or those who have a very small role.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I bet you it's $999,999 (after taxes).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jim Cornette revealed that his sources within AEW reported to him that almost everyone in AEW is on over 100,000 a year except for a few of the semi regulars.

100k minimum for a guy that offers zero sums up every problem AEW has. Especially when you could get an older WWE midcard type who could actually teach the young guys and job to them every week on TV. You think Chris Masters wouldn't take Marko's salary to wrestle on AEW every week?



yeahright2 said:


> I don´t actually know if Adam Cole makes less than $100K. I ´d think he´s in the "high" end of NXT payments, so he´s probably getting $150, but some go for $50K or less.
> You mention Orton -He banked $4,5 million in 2020 (according to Google)


I would say the prior independent stars are probably making a considerable amount. Someone like Adam Cole probably would've been making 150k a year or more working the indies.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

After taxes, hotels, flights, transportation etc. he's probably only coming home with $45-50K, but 100K gross still seems a little high for a guy like Marko even then.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Ah gotcha. Thanks for the explanation. Kinda ike the minor leagues which is a mix of future stars, journeymen, and old stars (although not really old in NXT for those like Cole) that make more as an attraction.
> 
> Still wish I could see the breakdown. $80k average seems pretty low except for rookies that are going to make the jump or those who have a very small role.


I doubt the NXT regulars are making that now. Adam Cole recently resigned with WWE, and I presume it would have been at a main-roster level. I'm guessing that the lower contracts are reserved for the young wrestlers with little to no experience (using Roman Leakee as an example) who are trained from the ground up.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seems a little high but whatever. Good on him for making that much.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The minimum wage in the US is $7.25 an hour. That means working 40 hours a week, 52 weeks a year would be $15,080 a year. Marko "works" less than one hour per week and has been bad in everything he has ever been involved in. $15,080 a year is too much for him to make in wrestling, let alone $100,000 or more. Even the blind defenders of everything AEW does say it is too much to pay him. WCW vibes anyone?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

tony khan is a trust fund kid...he has money to blow.... he can either spend his money on woman, drugs and yacht parties....but instead he wants to blow it on marco stunt..... whatever floats his boat i guess.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm glad for Marko, he's making good money and I can see many on here are envious. Also with the shots to TK for paying these sums to wrestlers, so what? The guy is filthy rich he can do what he wants and we as wrestling fans should be glad that he is providing us with an alternative to the crap there is out there. I like Marko, he has hidden talents which he can bring to the table and I think the company is playing the long game with him.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> An NXT wrestler gets around $80K on average


Maybe the least payed wrestler gets this kind of money in NXT. Why would you want to go there if they threw this garbage to you? Only to maybe have a chance to be called out to the main roster? You can't even earn more than your salary, you are not allowed to work elsewhere.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Maybe the least payed wrestler gets this kind of money in NXT. Why would you want to go there if they threw this garbage to you? Only to maybe have a chance to be called out to the main roster? You can't even earn more than your salary, you are not allowed to work elsewhere.


Completely agreed. And then people also really think Ciampa demands to stay at NXT for $80k/yr? Really? REALLY?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There are so many great people in this world who don’t get paid enough to properly feed themselves and their families. This cunt gets to take a piss on a form of entertainment he doesn’t understand and undercuts by his very existence and lack of talent. He should be despised for having a walk on easy street while people with actual talent and skill go hungry.

And I don’t want to hear ANYONE talk about Tony Khan being frugal ever again. He will light money on fire just to piss it away.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> There are so many great people in this world who don’t get paid enough to properly feed themselves and their families. This cunt gets to take a piss on a form of entertainment he doesn’t understand and undercuts by his very existence and lack of talent. He should be despised for having a walk on easy street while people with actual talent and skill go hungry.
> 
> And I don’t want to hear ANYONE talk about Tony Khan being frugal ever again. He will light money on fire just to piss it away.


But Marko Stunt has to be crucified for making enough money to take care of himself and his family? 
I don't like him as a performer and I skip every segment he's in but he's also a human being with the same rights as everyone else. 
You are talking about poor men and how they should earn more but in the same phrase you kind of wish the worst for another human being. 
This is hypocrisy!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I got into the wrong business


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> But Marko Stunt has to be crucified for making enough money to take care of himself and his family?
> I don't like him as a performer and I skip every segment he's in but he's also a human being with the same rights as everyone else.
> You are talking about poor men and how they should earn more but in the same phrase you kind of wish the worst for another human being.
> This is hypocrisy!


I wouldn’t deny the guy earn money in a job he was qualified for. IT, teaching, law — fuck it, acting. If the guy actually had talent, I wouldn’t hate him for being part of the problem. But he is part of the problem.

Wrestling itself is likely to dry up because all the big stars worth a shit are choosing WWE because it’s actually the more serious option (which is a joke in itself). The things that make AEW a joke should be lambasted. Anyone looking to take themselves seriously as a wrestler has the choice between toiling in the indies and hopefully not sharing space with assclowns like this.

We need an alternative bad. Tony Khan is not going to provide it.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

If this is true then he's getting 50k per foot.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Claro De Luna said:


> I'm glad for Marko, he's making good money and I can see many on here are envious. Also with the shots to TK for paying these sums to wrestlers, so what? The guy is filthy rich he can do what he wants and we as wrestling fans should be glad that he is providing us with an alternative to the crap there is out there. I like Marko, he has hidden talents which he can bring to the table and I think the company is playing the long game with him.


I am jealous of Stunt.

If I knew someone who’s dad was rich and was perfectly fine with his son pissing his money away, I’d milk that dumb cow for all he’s worth too.

Stunt and many others are wise to milk Khan for all he’s worth, but let’s not pretend that this news makes AEW look good or that AEW is somehow an alternative to WWE. The only difference between WWE and AEW is, Vince isn’t a mark and won’t spend 6 figures for a bar wrestler like Khan will.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dudes a Kid, He types like a kid all with lower cases


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I wouldn’t deny the guy earn money in a job he was qualified for. IT, teaching, law — fuck it, acting. If the guy actually had talent, I wouldn’t hate him for being part of the problem. But he is part of the problem.
> 
> Wrestling itself is likely to dry up because all the big stars worth a shit are choosing WWE because it’s actually the more serious option (which is a joke in itself). The things that make AEW a joke should be lambasted. Anyone looking to take themselves seriously as a wrestler has the choice between toiling in the indies and hopefully not sharing space with assclowns like this.
> 
> We need an alternative bad. Tony Khan is not going to provide it.


If you could have a problem with anyone here, that may be Tony Khan for not creating the kind of promotion you wished for but this has nothing to do with Stunt. If you want to see the things like in the post above OK, nothing against it but don't come with this after trying to be emotional talking about poor people and yet wanting to see one being poor.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> if khan can pay marko 100k u people seriously think he couldnt afford lenar/orton or any wrestler he wanted


Because his daddy only gave him 200m and they are making 45m a year from the tnt deal. So its not like he has an endless amount of money. And again remember its not billionare Shahid pushing in money. He made one investment and wont be spending endless amounts for the Lesnars and Punks of this world.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Triple H turned his nose up at $100K when WCW offered that when he first got into wrestling. I think with covid that's not terrible since there's less traveling going on in wrestling so you don't have to spend money on car rentals, flights, hotels etc. But 100k wasn't enough for anyone traveling back in the day and with inflation it would be even worse now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is bad business. Throwing money away. There's no way Stunt wouldn't accept 10k to be a part time wrestler doing the same shit he's already done. I am imagining Khan sending this offer by text message and Stunt thinking he's accidentally added another zero. And people are justifying this? I can't do anything but laugh at the stupidity this company continues to show.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

That's a lot of dildo's right there


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, I mean fair play to him getting a deal like that, I ain't going to criticise him for that. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't think this is shocking or absurd by any stretch of the imagination. Certainly not when you consider that it's not unusual for normal TV actors to get $1 million per week for their half hour/1 hour shows.

Professional Wrestlers have a way shorter active career than normal actors. Yet they are paid way less - most due to WWE being the company that dictates what is "normal" for a basic contract for these athletes.

When you compare professional wrestlers to any other elite sporting figures, their pay seems like absolute chicken feed. Apart from the top few in WWE, the average pay is around the 100k mark. In any other sport, we'd have to be talking about their WEEKLY pay to have numbers that low.

It's great to see that a midcard talent like Marco is getting 100K+ in AEW.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seafort said:


> I doubt the NXT regulars are making that now. Adam Cole recently resigned with WWE, and I presume it would have been at a main-roster level. I'm guessing that the lower contracts are reserved for the young wrestlers with little to no experience (using Roman Leakee as an example) who are trained from the ground up.


Yeah, maybe those numbers reported were before they had a show which would make a little more sense for Rollins/Ambrose. I would have to guess most of the talent makes more now.

I couldn't really fathom how this was seen as a big deal since this is nothing for TV or Sports which both have a limited life span. Nor is it even much for a low level contractor in most science or business fields.

But then you read that he should be making $10k or he shouldn't have a job at all. Like you may not like him, but come on, it just sounds like sour grapes. Its hard to imagine any wrestler that is a regular on one of the TV shows is making under $100k. There's a difference about whether you wish he wasn't on the roster, but I doubt there's many (if any) with a contract and on TV regularly making less than that.

Wish I could see breakdowns for WWE, NXT (today), TNA. People would probably lose their shit lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it not a good thing that a company exists that can pay midcarders a good salary like this? Granted, it'd be better spent on someone other than Marko Stunt, but it means there are now 100 or so slots in a company that didn't exist before that can pay wrestlers a good wage.

In major sporting terms, $100,000-a-year isn't much. Some footballers who play for Khan's Fulham side will be making close to $200,000-a-week during a pandemic with little income.

Spike Dudley was making $75,000/year from ECW in 1999 when they were bailed out of financial problems. I guess he'd be a wrestler you could compare closest to Marko, except he had a better gimmick.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem with Marko making $100k. Does he sell merch? Is he an attraction for kids? You people seem to forget the entertainment part of wrestling, some people don't need to be great wrestlers to make money. Do I find him entertaining? Not in his current persona. I found his old annoying little twink persona more entertaining. Now he seems too serious about being an actual wrestler and I can't get in to little guys having big guys sell for them. Whether it's Marko or more real wrestlers like Rey. I can still remember Rey vs Big Show and Rey winning? Really? Like in what universe? So keep Marko out of the match when there are real wrestlers, have him run in, get in some ineffective offense, then scurry over and tag in Jungle Boy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Is it not a good thing that a company exists that can pay midcarders a good salary like this? Granted, it'd be better spent on someone other than Marko Stunt, but it means there are now 100 or so slots in a company that didn't exist before that can pay wrestlers a good wage.
> 
> In major sporting terms, $100,000-a-year isn't much. Some footballers who play for Khan's Fulham side will be making close to $200,000-a-week during a pandemic with little income.
> 
> Spike Dudley was making $75,000/year from ECW in 1999 when they were bailed out of financial problems. I guess he'd be a wrestler you could compare closest to Marko, except he had a better gimmick.


Spike was better than Marko at almost everything. It's an insult to compare the two and Spike wasn't that small either.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Why are people shocked at this. A year ago, the majority of the roster said they were making more money than they've ever made in their entire lives. 

Didn't they make a big thing out of one of the jobbers on BTE being able to pay off their mortgage with their AEW contract. 

The Elite guys are all on 7 figures.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> In major sporting terms, $100,000-a-year isn't much. Some footballers who play for Khan's Fulham side will be making close to $200,000-a-week during a pandemic with little income.
> 
> Spike Dudley was making $75,000/year from ECW in 1999 when they were bailed out of financial problems. I guess he'd be a wrestler you could compare closest to Marko, except he had a better gimmick.


He said 6 figures, for all we know that could be 800k, not 100k.

No footballer at Fulham is earning 200k per week, that's utter nonsense. They are not a top 10 team. 

How is Spike anywhere close to being like Marko, Spike was infinitely better and was actually a star. Put Spike circa 99/00 in AEW and he would be close to a main eventer. Whereas Marko is a glorified jobber.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lots of accountants here, Tony Khan should consider hiring at least a couple of them since they take so much care about his finances without even working for him yet.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Does he justify that salary though? With Cassidy, I can see income. People can buy his merch, you can make money with him. Marko seems to be not so merch friendly for a ''mascot''. Maybe it is and he brings money to the promotion I don't know.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Does he justify that salary though? With Cassidy, I can see income. People can buy his merch, you can make money with him. Marko seems to be not so merch friendly for a ''mascot''. Maybe it is and he brings money to the promotion I don't know.


He's a regular part of a TV show. Maybe he should be replaced by someone else, but until I see have any info of other wrestler salaries I have tough time imagining theres too many people getting less for that type of role.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_flock said:


> He said 6 figures, for all we know that could be 800k, not 100k.
> 
> No footballer at Fulham is earning 200k per week, that's utter nonsense. They are not a top 10 team.
> 
> How is Spike anywhere close to being like Marko, Spike was infinitely better and was actually a star. Put Spike circa 99/00 in AEW and he would be close to a main eventer. Whereas Marko is a glorified jobber.


I said 'closest to Marko' so I don't know why you and Chip got your panties in a bunch. Spike was certainly better than Marko, although there seem to be some rose-tinted glasses as he wasn't much in the ring beyond the bumps and I watched him in ECW (BTW, how many people on here have actually seen Marko work a lengthy singles match? I haven't, so could not even tell you how good he actually is)

And I just assumed Fulham would have at least one player earning £145k a week ($200k), since teams like West Ham do. Even so, Fulham will have _some_ players earning more in one to two weeks than some AEW stars do in a year.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I said 'closest to Marko' so I don't know why you and Chip got your panties in a bunch. Spike was certainly better than Marko, although there seem to be some rose-tinted glasses as he wasn't much in the ring beyond the bumps and I watched him in ECW (BTW, how many people on here have actually seen Marko work a lengthy singles match? I haven't, so could not even tell you how good he actually is)
> 
> And I just assumed Fulham would have at least one player earning £145k a week ($200k), since teams like West Ham do. Even so, Fulham will have _some_ players earning more in one to two weeks than some AEW stars do in a year.


You're comparing him due to size not talent though. A better comparison would be Duane Gill. 

Yeah I've watched plenty of Marko matches and the guy is terrible. 

In terms of money, it's all comparative, footballers earn more because more people are watching live on TV, at the matches (pre pandemic) more merch sales, endorsements and sponsorships. TV rights deals also swamp that of wrestling. 

If hundreds of millions of people were watching wrestling, then yeah each wrestler would be earning 50k per week.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> Also why is everyone assuming its just 100k? Six figures has a huge range.


I think it's more like everyone is hoping it's 100k. Even that much is a travesty for Marko, but more...?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> He couldnt even afford punk who wouldve been way cheaper than lesnar.


he chose not to afford Punk - there is a pretty big difference


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, maybe those numbers reported were before they had a show which would make a little more sense for Rollins/Ambrose. I would have to guess most of the talent makes more now.
> 
> I couldn't really fathom how this was seen as a big deal since this is nothing for TV or Sports which both have a limited life span. Nor is it even much for a low level contractor in most science or business fields.
> 
> ...


Nothing beats what Hogan was earning in 1998. The clauses in his contract were insane. He made over $200K on the Nitro where he lost the world title to Goldberg, based on the percentage of the gate revenue.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Is it not a good thing that a company exists that can pay midcarders a good salary like this? Granted, it'd be better spent on someone other than Marko Stunt, but it means there are now 100 or so slots in a company that didn't exist before that can pay wrestlers a good wage.
> 
> In major sporting terms, $100,000-a-year isn't much. Some footballers who play for Khan's Fulham side will be making close to $200,000-a-week during a pandemic with little income.
> 
> Spike Dudley was making $75,000/year from ECW in 1999 when they were bailed out of financial problems. I guess he'd be a wrestler you could compare closest to Marko, except he had a better gimmick.


When they are completely incapable of growth because they’ve capped themselves with silly signings and joke acts, and the talent contracts outweigh the money AEW is getting for TV rights, and AEW folds leaving Vince McMahon with a monopoly on wrestling, ask that question of yourself.

This is why AEW could not get Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Edge, Goldberg, Rey Mysterio, Bryan Danielson, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, The Fatus, Kevin Steen or Cain Velasquez. This is why their ratings will never creep past 1 million people on a regular basis. This is why WWE will still be the premier choice for talent forever and a day unless something else comes along.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he chose not to afford Punk - there is a pretty big difference


He chose not to afford Punk via text message..


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This is so silly. None of us knows how much Marko really makes.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

greasykid1 said:


> I don't think this is shocking or absurd by any stretch of the imagination. Certainly not when you consider that it's not unusual for normal TV actors to get $1 million per week for their half hour/1 hour shows.
> 
> Professional Wrestlers have a way shorter active career than normal actors. Yet they are paid way less - most due to WWE being the company that dictates what is "normal" for a basic contract for these athletes.
> 
> ...


Most actors, even ones that are kind of side characters who disappear for half a season like Marko, aren't part of 100 person casts. Also they typically only get paid per episode. Which, granted, might be similar to the contract Marko is on. A base contract for X with appearance fees that averaged out (assuming like 40 appearances/yr) would get him to six figures but the base might only be for like 40k

Or his base is just six figures and hes getting even more than that, which would be nuts


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Is it not a good thing that a company exists that can pay midcarders a good salary like this? Granted, it'd be better spent on someone other than Marko Stunt, but it means there are now 100 or so slots in a company that didn't exist before that can pay wrestlers a good wage.
> 
> In major sporting terms, $100,000-a-year isn't much. Some footballers who play for Khan's Fulham side will be making close to $200,000-a-week during a pandemic with little income.
> 
> Spike Dudley was making $75,000/year from ECW in 1999 when they were bailed out of financial problems. I guess he'd be a wrestler you could compare closest to Marko, except he had a better gimmick.


As a second-tier start up company in year two AEW is more comparable to the early years of MLS. Back when Beckham signing with LA was a big deal he was playing with dudes who made like 35k/year. And those weren't Marko equivalents, I'm talking reliable "good hand" domestic talent that just wasn't good enough or got noticed young enough to hit the big leagues. Guys like Brian Cage, Santana and Ortiz or past their prime talent like Dustin who did make it at the highest level and you can tell when they show up and outclass much younger minor league guys despite losing a step (or three). 

After some big signings helped develop that league it slowly got the point where good domestic talent could get paid low six figures after they were established and now they can pony up the millions to keep an MJF/Hangman type talent if they want to stay instead of just overpaying for old farts like Jericho or disgruntled guys who felt disrespected like Mox (sometimes you get Mox with those types, other times you get FTR)


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, I actually respect Marko more knowing this. The guy is an embarassment to the company, drags everyone who steps into the ring with him and is capable of getting a 6 figure salary out of it.

Good for him.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He might not be worth it, but you can't say that he doesn't work for it! The guy is literally all over the place. Social media, the show itself, the audience.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> on a youtube vlog......if tony khan is paying marko over $100k just imagine what everyone else is making......& people on this sub said tony wouldnt be able to pay for wrestlers like orton smh


Wow,talk about a waste of money and there are on the indies who could do much.then marko stunt,at this point I have to agree with cornette.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I don't think this is shocking or absurd by any stretch of the imagination. Certainly not when you consider that it's not unusual for normal TV actors to get $1 million per week for their half hour/1 hour shows.
> 
> Professional Wrestlers have a way shorter active career than normal actors. Yet they are paid way less - most due to WWE being the company that dictates what is "normal" for a basic contract for these athletes.
> 
> ...


Pro wrestling and MMA promoters get away with paying their wrestlers so little because they aren't respected enough mainstream wise for anybody to fuss about the shoddy pay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*To put into perspective how minuscule this is in comparison to top stars, Shawn Michaels was making $725,000 in 1998. It's still too much for a jobber that's on screen for 5 minutes a week.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

People can't shut up about his size. Give him all this attention. Do 5 pages worth of discussion about how unworthy he is. He is getting heat. That's all that matters in some cases in wrestling. So I guess he's worth it. 

Better than a 6'1 jacked up dude who nobody cares about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> People can't shut up about his size. Give him all this attention. Do 5 pages worth of discussion about how unworthy he is. He is getting heat. That's all that matters in some cases in wrestling. So I guess he's worth it.
> 
> Better than a 6'1 jacked up dude who nobody cares about.


*Brian Cage is far more loved here than Marko Stunt.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brian Cage is far more loved here than Marko Stunt.*


As he should be. He is a solid monster heel with great athleticism. 

Point was; Marko gets more attention by the fans (negative or positive) than any other big boring dude who might be in the indies trying to figure out his gimmick. 

John cena made a main event career out of that kind of heat. Little Marko can atleast be a jobber in aew with that sort of heat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> As he should be. He is a solid monster heel with great athleticism.
> 
> Point was; Marko gets more attention by the fans (negative or positive) than any other big boring dude who might be in the indies trying to figure out his gimmick.
> 
> John cena made a main event career out of that kind of heat. Little Marko can atleast be a jobber in aew with that sort of heat.


*Cena was also a 6'1 jacked dude who was about to be fired for being generic. Thuganomics not only kept him his job, but it got him over with the same fans who didn't give a f*** about him prior to that. The two scenarios aren't comparable because Marko is not visually believable, nor does he have an endearing gimmick to overlook that and make him tolerable.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> People can't shut up about his size. Give him all this attention. Do 5 pages worth of discussion about how unworthy he is. He is getting heat. That's all that matters in some cases in wrestling. So I guess he's worth it.


You know he’s a face, right?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cena was also a 6'1 jacked dude who was about to be fired for being generic. Thuganomics not only kept him his job, but it got him over with the same fans who didn't give a f*** about him prior to that. The two scenarios aren't comparable because Marko is not visually believable, nor does he have an endearing gimmick to overlook that and make him tolerable.*


Ofcourse Cena was overall way better than Marko by every stretch of imagination. Which is why he was at the FOTC status. Marko is at the jobber status. The comparison was more about being a babyface getting heat (mostly negative), yet that's what kept them relevant. 

Cena got booed from the start of his FOTC run until the very end. Mostly negative heat even though a babyface for like 10 years straight. It worked for him because... "Any heat is good heat", better booed than nobody caring about you. Marko gets the same treatment from the fans from what I see. And he's a jobber at best. 



La Parka said:


> You know he’s a face, right?


Yeah I do. Go away heat is still heat. The only people let go in wrestling are usually the ones who can't get any reaction whatsoever. 

Besides the guy is a jobber. The whole "he shouldn't be in the ring" is hyperbole in my opinion. Consider him a May Young or Spike dudley. Him getting his ass wrecked by big monster heels isn't hurting anyone's credibility.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350124194688860167

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah I do. Go away heat is still heat. The only people let go in wrestling are usually the ones who can't get any reaction whatsoever.
> 
> Besides the guy is a jobber. The whole "he shouldn't be in the ring" is hyperbole in my opinion. Consider him a May Young or Spike dudley. Him getting his ass wrecked by big monster heels isn't hurting anyone's credibility.


Stunt has “this guy is terrible and I want to turn off the tv” heat with many people. I’m not sure why you would view that as a positive for a guy who is in a faction with one of the few young talents AEW has in Jungle Boy. Stunt makes the entire product look bush league and anyone who wrestles competitively with him will struggle to ever get a decent fan base behind them. 

Stunt is a jobber that does shitty looking hurricanronas to top tag teams need their manager to help them beat the little child.

Spike (who actually looked decent and looked much better than Stunt ever will) could wrestle and actually had talent.






This is how a wrestler jobs. Do you notice that Spike Dudley isn’t doing crazy moves to Brock? Do you notice that Heyman didn’t need to interfere in the match? Did you notice that the only time Spike got any offence in was by racking the eyes or when Brock was fucking around? Please never compare Spike Dudley to Stunt, again. Spike Dudleys work in a 7 min dark job match in the above link is better than the majority of what the AEW roster is capable of.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Why is Marko Stunt not being used as a heat conductor for heels to beat the shit out of?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Stunt has “this guy is terrible and I want to turn off the tv” heat with many people. I’m not sure why you would view that as a positive for a guy who is in a faction with one of the few young talents AEW has in Jungle Boy. Stunt makes the entire product look bush league and anyone who wrestles competitively with him will struggle to ever get a decent fan base behind them.
> 
> Stunt is a jobber that does shitty looking hurricanronas to top tag teams need their manager to help them beat the little child.
> 
> ...


That's not a good reference point for your point though. It's Brock fuckin Lesnar. FTR is not anything near as imposing as Brock Lesnar. 

Marko jobbed perfectly to Lance Archer and Brodie Lee making them look awesome in the process.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

La Parka said:


>


Brock Lesnar here looks like a young Scott Steiner wannabe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

midgetlover69 said:


> Lmao yea this company is an absolute joke. Tony khan is a moron


Lol he seriously is, paying that little dipshit 6 figures when he brings absolutely nothing to the table is fucking insane. Most of the time he is just standing around as you said, and even when he actually wrestles its a fucking embarrassment to the business and buries the wrestler whos having to sell for his dwarf looking ass.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

good for Marko. well deserved.


----------

